# تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الأول من الصيام الكبير  أحد الكنوز الجزء الأول



## fikry (10 مارس 2013)

*
تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الأول من الصيام الكبير
أحد الكنوز الجزء الأول*
*مقدمة
الحقيقة بدأت الموعظة على الجبل من أول الإصحاح الخامس وبداية الإصحاح السادس حتى الآية 15 وهى سنتعرض لها بالتفصيل فى تأملات مستقبلية , الحقيقة الجزء التالى هو أيضا من الموعظة على الجبل , والسيد المسيح فى أول الإصحاح السادس قد تكلم عن ركنين هامين فى ممارسة الحياة الروحية وهما ركن الصدقة , وركن الصلاة , والسيد المسيح بيكمل هنا بقية الممارسات الروحية وماذا ينبغى أن نفعل . 
متى 6: 16 
الصوم
16«وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. 17وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ،18لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً. 
كنوز في السماء
19«لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ،وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ. 20بَلِ اكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً فِي السَّمَاءِ، حَيْثُ لاَ يُفْسِدُ سُوسٌ وَلاَ صَدَأٌ، وَحَيْثُ لاَ يَنْقُبُ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ يَسْرِقُونَ، 21لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً. 22سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ،فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً، 23وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!24«لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ. 
الله يعتني بنا
25لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟ 26 اُنْظُرُوا إِلَى طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ: إِنَّهَا لاَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ وَلاَ تَجْمَعُ إِلَى مَخَازِنَ،وَأَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ يَقُوتُهَا. أَلَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَفْضَلَ مِنْهَا؟27وَمَنْ مِنْكُمْ إِذَا اهْتَمَّ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَزِيدَ عَلَى قَامَتِهِ ذِرَاعاً وَاحِدَةً؟ 28وَلِمَاذَا تَهْتَمُّونَ بِاللِّبَاسِ؟ تَأَمَّلُوا زَنَابِقَ الْحَقْلِ كَيْفَ تَنْمُو! لاَ تَتْعَبُ وَلاَ تَغْزِلُ. 29وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ وَلاَ سُلَيْمَانُ فِي كُلِّ مَجْدِهِ كَانَ يَلْبَسُ كَوَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا. 30فَإِنْ كَانَ عُشْبُ الْحَقْلِ الَّذِي يُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ وَيُطْرَحُ غَداً فِي التَّنُّورِ،يُلْبِسُهُ اللَّهُ هَكَذَا، أَفَلَيْسَ بِالْحَرِيِّ جِدّاً يُلْبِسُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ يَا قَلِيلِي الإِيمَانِ؟ 31فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا قَائِلِينَ: مَاذَا نَأْكُلُ ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَشْرَبُ ؟ أَوْ مَاذَا نَلْبَسُ؟ 32فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا تَطْلُبُهَا الأُمَمُ. لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى هَذِهِ كُلِّهَا. 33لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ، وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ. 34فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِلْغَدِ، لأَنَّ الْغَدَ يَهْتَمُّ بِمَا لِنَفْسِهِ. يَكْفِي الْيَوْمَ شَرُّهُ.

16* 16«وَمَتَى صُمْتُمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُوا عَابِسِينَ كَالْمُرَائِينَ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يُغَيِّرُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ صَائِمِينَ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ. وهنا بيتكلم السيد المسيح عن ركن الصوم فى ممارسة الحياة الروحية , السيد المسيح بيقول متى صمتم؟ يعنى هنا وإن كان ربنا بيعلن للإنسان حريته فى إختيار صومه , لكن كان معروف عند اليهود أن هناك أصوام معينة كده , لكن فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم لم يكن هناك صوم صريح بأمر من ربنا إلا يوم واحد فقط  وهو يوم الكفارة , وهذا هو الصوم اللى أمر بيه ربنا فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم , وكما نعرف أن يوم الكفارة هذا كان رمزا لصلب السيد المسيح وطالبهم ربنا بأنهم يصوموا ويتذللوا فى هذا اليوم لدرجة أنه قال أن النفس اللى ما تصومش هذا اليوم تقطع من شعبها , وهذا هو الصوم الوحيد الذى ذكر فى العهد القديم , لكن اليهود فى تقاليدهم أضافوا أصوام أخرى , يعنى مثلا بيصوموا يوم الإثنين وبيصوموا يوم الخميس , ومنها أخذ الأخوة المسلمين نفس الفكرة أنهم بيصوموا الإثنين والخميس , وإشمعنى هذين اليومين بالذات ؟ لأن يوم الخميس هو اليوم الذى صعد فيه موسى على الجبل ليستلم الشريعة وهذا فى التقليد اليهودى , يعنى يوم الخميس هو يوم الصعود , ويوم الإثنين هو اليوم الذى نزل فيه موسى من على الجبل , فاليهود قدسوا هذين اليومين 1- يوم صعود موسى على الجبل , 2- يوم نزول موسى من على الجبل , وكانوا بيصوموا هذين اليومين بإنتظام , لكن عملوا عملية مش لطيفة كده بالرغم من أن الصوم فى حد ذاته كما رأينا أشخاص صاموا فى العهد القديم , يعنى مثلا صيام نينوى , وكان صوم عبارة عن توبة جماعية أو تعبير عن التوبة يعنى لما شعب أراد أن يتوب فصام , وأيضا صموئيل النبى لما أراد أن يتوب الشعب صومهم , يعنى كان الصوم فى العهد القديم إما 1- أن هو إشارة لحياة توبة جماعية الكل بيشترك فيها مثلا أيضا فى يوئيل النبى بيتكلم عن الصوم كحياة للتوبة فى يوئيل 2: 12- 13 12وَلَكِنِ الآنَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: «ارْجِعُوا إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَبِالصَّوْمِ وَالْبُكَاءِ وَالنَّوْحِ». 13وَمَزِّقُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ لاَ ثِيَابَكُمْ وَارْجِعُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكُمْ لأَنَّهُ رَأُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ بَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ وَكَثِيرُ الرَّأْفَةِ وَيَنْدَمُ عَلَى الشَّرِّ. فى صيامك مزق قلبك ولا ثيابك , أو 2- صوم للتهيأة لإعلان إلهى ,كإستلام موسى للوصايا فصام أربعين يوما ليعد لإستلام الشريعة وربنا يعلن له إرادته لذلك كان موسى بيصوم , وإيليا النبى نفس الوضع , ونستخلص من هذا أن الصوم فى العهد القديم كان إما دلالة على توبة جماعية للشعب , وإما الإستعداد لإعلان إلهى فالإنسان بيستعد علشان يستلم حاجة من ربنا , وهذا كان الهدف من الصوم , ولذلك كنا نشوف أعمال التذلل وهى لبس مسوح ورماد علشان يقولوا لربنا أن أحنا تايبين وراجعين لك وعايزين إن إحنا نعيش ليك , لكن اللى حصل بالنسبة لليهود أنهم بالرغم من أنهم صاموا الإثنين والخميس لكن أيضا عملوا أسواقهم يوم الإثنين والخميس ! يعنى سوق بيبيعوا ويشتروا فيه , وفى سوق أسمه سوق الإثنين وسوق إسمه سوق الخميس , ففى هذه الأسواق كانت كل الناس بتشترك بمعنى اللى عايز يروح يشترى واللى عايز يروح يبيع , فكان فى مظهرية فكانوا يعبسوا وجوههم علشان يقول أى واحد منهم أن أنا صايم والعلامات على كده أنه مثلا ماكانش يدهن رأسه وما يغسلش وجهه علشان يظهر للناس أن هو صايم , وهذا المقصود من عبارة السيد المسيح لكى يظهروا للناس أنهم صائمين والحق أقول لكم أنهم قد أستوفوا أجرهم , وهنا كقانون حلو السيد المسيح عايز يعلمهولنا فى ممارساتنا الروحية سواء فى الصدقة أو فى الصلاة أو فى الصوم أو فى أى ممارسة روحية أخرى أنا بأعملها هو عايز يقول لينا حاجة مهمة جدا , إذا كنت بتصلى أو بتصوم أو بتحضر إجتماع أو بتخدم أو بتعطى أو أى حاجة تانية , بيقول إن الممارسة الروحية ليست بر فى حد ذاتها , يعنى من الآخر لن تحسب لك برا ! , أصل ساعات الإنسان بيفتكر لما حأصلى كثيرا ربنا حايحسب لى بر كثيرا , ولما حأصوم كثيرا ربنا يحسب لى بر كثيرا , ولما حأعطى كثيرا ربنا حايحسب لى بر كثيرا , الحقيقة لأ , مش عندنا ده لأن الممارسات الروحية لا تعطى الإنسان بر على الإطلاق , وإذا كان فى الأديان الأخرى تعطى زكاة أو تصوم كام يوم وكام ساعة فيتحسب ليك بر وبعدين فى الآخر الحسنات تذهبن السيئات , لأ المسيحية ليست هكذا إطلاقا , لأنه لا يوجد بر يمحى الخطية وإن عملت كل الممارسات على أساس أنه يتحسب ليك بر فمش حا يتحسب لأن مالناش بر إلا بر السيد المسيح , لكن كل الممارسات الروحية سواء صوم وصلاة وحضور إجتماعات أو أى حاجة تانية هدفها حاجة واحدة فقط  أن أنا أصل إلى السيد المسيح شخصيا ومش إنى آخذ بر , يعنى هدفها إنى أعيش مع ربنا فيكون لى بر ربنا لأن أنا ماليش بر تانى غير بر السيد المسيح ومش عايز أى بر تانى إلا بر السيد المسيح , لأن برى الذاتى لن ينفعنى بأى حاجة , وناخد بالنا أن الكلام ده خطير جدا أن هناك فرق بين المسيحية وبين الأديان الأخرى وهى أن الممارسات الروحية لا تحسب للأنسان برا مهما حضرت إجتماعات ومهما صليت ومهما قمت بصيامات فلن تحسب لك برا , لكن كل الحاجات دى ينبغى إنها تقودك إلى بر السيد المسيح وتوصلك إليه , وصدقونى لو ماكانش هذا الهدف واضح من ممارساتنا الروحية حاتحصل شوية مشاكل مش كويسة وهى أن أى ممارسة روحية ستتحول إلى هدف فى حد ذاتها , وبدلا من أن تكون الممارسة الروحية وسيلة تقودنى إلى السيد المسيح , ستتحول الممارسة الروحية لو أنا بأمارسها غلط إلى هدف فى حد ذاتها , يعنى الصوم يتحول إلى هدف فى حد ذاته بالرغم من أن الصوم كان دليل على التوبة الحقيقية للإنسان , فالخطورة هنا 1- إن الأنسان يكتفى بالصوم ولا يصل إلى التوبة التى ستقوده إلى الله , وستتحول الممارسة إلى هدف بدلا من أن تكون هى وسيلة , 2- لو أنا بأمارس بدون الهدف اللى يوصلنى لشخص السيد المسيح ستصبح الممارسة وسيلة لتمجيد الذات أو لبر الذات , يعنى بأصوم علشان أظهر للناس صائما فيمدحونى أو علشان أنا أمدح نفسى فى عينين نفسى وعلشان أشعر أن أنا كويس , وهذا بالضبط إللى قاله الفريسى لما وقف يقول لربنا كده أشكرك لأنى أصوم لك مرتين فى الأسبوع , يعنى صومه ده بيعكس أنه حاسس بكيانه وهنا الخطورة إن الممارسة الروحية تتحول إلى ممارسة لتمجيد الذات أو تعطى الإنسان إحساس أو شعور بالإطمئنان أن هو كويس بينما الممارسة الروحية ليس هذا هو هدفها أصلا اللى هو أنها توصلنا للسيد المسيح وإلى بر السيد المسيح , علشان كده كل ممارسة روحية أنا بأعملها لازم آخذ بالى إذا كنت أمارسها صح أو لأ , لأننا ياما بنضيع بر السيد المسيح المعد لينا بسبب ممارستنا للأمور الروحية بمفهوم خاطىء ’ فإما بنحولها لهدف فى حد ذاتها أو أن أحنا بنحولها إلى تمجيد للذات , يعنى واحد زعل قوى بعد ما أتناول ومارس سر التناول أن أبونا مرضيش يسقيه من المياة اللى فى الصينية وقال له لأ المياة اللى فى الصينية دى للشمامسة , فصاحبنا إتقهر قوى , وأنا بأسأله طيب أنت عايز تشرب المياة اللى فى الصينية ليه ؟ هل حاتزيد البركة يعنى ؟ يا أخى إذا كنت أنت أخذت السيد المسيح جواك يعنى جسد ودم السيد المسيح جواك طيب عايز تشرب من المياة مطرح الصينية ليه ؟ لأن مياة الصينية دى حاجة لغسيل الصينية وكمان تزعل جدا وتحزن , طبعا أصل هنا الذات لم تشبع ! يعنى مارست ممارسة لكن ممارسة خاطئة ولم يكن الهدف إن يصل إلى بر السيد المسيح , لأن هذا الإنسان لو هدفه أن هو عايز السيد المسيح كان خلاص أكتفى , وأيضا كنت بأشوف واحدة تصر أن أبونا يضع الصينية على رأسها ! طبعا ما هى ممارسة , طيب يحط الصينية على رأسك ليه ده أنتى أخذتى المسيح جواكى , يبقى عايزة الصينية على رأسك ليه؟ بركة زيادة يعنى , يا أختى ماهياش بالكيلة يعنى لأن هذه الممارسة خاطئة , طيب عايزة تقولى أن السيد المسيح فوق رأسك , طيب لكن السيد المسيح فوق رأسك مش بالصينية , فالمسيح يكون فوق رأسك لما تخضعى لكلامه وتطاوعى , فلما الممارسة تتحول إلى هدف أو الممارسة تتحول إلى تمجيد للذات أو الممارسة تتحول إلى عادة ! يعنى بدل ما الممارسة الروحية يبقى هدفها أننا نصل للسيد المسيح أصبحت مجرد عادة أهو أدينا بنصوم لإننا أتعودنا أن أحنا نصوم , ونحضر إجتماع لأننا أتعودنا أننا نحضر إجتماع وهنا هى الخطورة اللى السيد المسيح بيصر عليها أوعى تحول الممارسات الروحية إلى هدف فى حد ذاتها أو أنك تحولها لتمجيد ذاتك , أو أنك تحولها إلى عادة , لكن الممارسة الروحية المفروض أنها تقودك إلى بر السيد المسيح , لذلك مهم جدا أننا نراجع نفسينا وأحنا بنمارس أى ممارسة روحية , وأيه الهدف منها ؟ فالسيد المسيح بيقول لهم أن ما يكونش هدفك من الصيام أنك تظهر للناس أو تتمجد فى ذاتك أو تشعر أنك كويس .
17* و18*17وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صُمْتَ فَادْهُنْ رَأْسَكَ وَاغْسِلْ وَجْهَكَ،18لِكَيْ لاَ تَظْهَرَ لِلنَّاسِ صَائِماً، بَلْ لأَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً.  وهنا هدف الممارسة الروحية أن أنت توصل لأبوك السماوى , وتوصل للعلاقة مع أبوك , وقال له أدهن رأسك وأغسل وجهك على حسب عادتك وما تغيرش العادة اللى أنت أتعودت عليها ولا تظهر بمظهر مختلف لكن يوم الصيام يكون زى أى يوم تانى ولا تكونوا عابسين , فالسيد المسيح مش عايز ناس عابسة ولكن عايز ناس فرحانة لأن ملكوت السموات اللى بيتكلم عنه فى الموعظة على الجبل هو ملكوت فرح , يعنى الإنسان العابس ما ينفعش , والإنسان العابس معناه أنه لن يذوق الملكوت أو لم يذق الملكوت , وإن كان الصوم هو محاولة لجذب إنتباه الله للإنسان , وكأن الإنسان بيقول لربنا من فضلك أنظر لى يارب لأن أنا مسكين وعلشان كده السيد المسيح لكى تظهر لأبيك الذى يرى فى الخفاء , أجذب بصيامك أنظار أبيك مش أنظار الناس اللى حواليك أو أنظار نفسك , والخطر هنا أن الصوم بعد ما كان دليل على التوبة الحقيقية أن هو يصير بديلا عن التوبة وليس برهانا عليها , وإن الصوم يبقى فى حد ذاته يكون هو الهدف , فأدهن رأسك وأغسل وجهك , فدهن الرأس أو أن الإنسان يضع طيب على رأسه معناه أن هو فرحان , يعنى دهن الرأس هنا هو إشارة إلى الفرح وغسل الوجه هو أيضا رمزا للنقاوة , فكأنه عايز يقول لك صوم بفرح وصوم بنقاوة , ولا تصوم غصب عنك أو بحزن أو بضيق أو بنرفزة , وده اللى بنشوفه لما تكثر الخناقات وبعدين يبرروا الخناقات ويقول لك أصلهم صايمين ! الله طيب هو الصوم بينشىء خناقات بين الناس وبعضيها أو المفروض أن الصوم ينشىء فرحا , أدهن رأسك وأفرح لأنك صايم وأنك داخل فى علاقة بتلفت أنظار أبيك , علشان كده بيقول السيد المسيح أدهن رأسك والرأس هى الفكر فأجعل أفكارك فرحة ومقدسة وأغسل وجهك , والغسل كما قلت أشارة للنقاوة , والوجه فيه معظم الحواس يعنى فيه العينين وفيه الشم وفيه التذوق وفيه السمع , وكأنه عايز يقول لك صوم وأنت غاسل حواسك ومنقيها , ولذلك أبونا فى القسمة بيقول فلنصم بطهارة وبر , يعنى لما الإنسان يمارس الممارسة الروحية يمارسها بفرح وبنقاوة , وبيقول أحد الآباء القديسين تعبير حلو قوى أنه لن يلام أحد بسبب أنه أكل , يعنى ربنا مش حايلومك أنك أكلت لحمة , لكن الإنسان حايلام نتيجة إرتباطه وإستعباده للأكل , يعنى مش لأنك أكلت وربنا مش حايقولك أنت شربت لبن أو أكلت لحمة أو ما أكلتش لكن الإنسان حايلام نتيجة إرتباطه وإستعباده للأكل أو للشهوة أو للمادة , والسيد المسيح هنا بيصر على أن الإنسان فى ممارساته الروحية يبقى محدد هدفه أنه وسيلة تقوده إلى الله فيأخذ من بر الله , لكن الممارسة الروحية ليس بها بر فى حد ذاتها , وخطورة أن الهدف من الممارسة ما يكونش واضح أن الممارسة تكون أتحولت إلى هدف هى فى حد ذاتها أو إلى تمجيد الذات أو أنها أصبحت عادة فى حياة الإنسان من غير ما تعطيه بر السيد المسيح فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء هو يجازيك علانية , والكلمة دى بتتكرر كثيرا لأن كل ممارساتك تقودك إلى أبيك ولا تقودك إلى تمجيد ذاتك أو إلى نظرة الناس أليك أو إلى أى شىء لكن تقودك إلى أبيك السماوى , ولذلك لو كل واحد فينا بيحاسب نفسه كويس فى كل مرة بيروح فيها الكنيسة ومرواحه للكنيسة هو ممارسة روحية يسأل نفسه سؤال هل مجيئى للكنيسة او للإجتماع حقق الهدف وأتقابلت مع أبويا أو لأ وصوم يونان (نينوى) اللى أنا صمته هل قربنى من أبويا السماوى أو أصبحت عادة وأصبح الصيام هدف فى حد ذاته أو شىء لتمجيد الذات أو واحد يصوم علشان ضميره ما يتعبوش ويبقى راضى عن نفسه , ومهم جدا إن الإنسان يشوف ويراجع نفسه وهو بيمارس الممارسات الروحية اللى هو بيعيشها .
19* 19«لاَ تَكْنِزُوا لَكُمْ كُنُوزاً عَلَى الأَرْضِ حَيْثُ يُفْسِدُ السُّوسُ وَالصَّدَأُ،وَحَيْثُ يَنْقُبُ السَّارِقُونَ وَيَسْرِقُونَ. وأبتدأ السيد المسيح بعد كده بعد ما تكلم عن الممارسات الروحية للإنسان بيعيشها كأبن للملكوت ينقلنا نقلة تانية حلوة قوى , بيقول ما تكنزش ليك على الأرض لكن أكنز ليك فى السماء وحدد سببين مهمين جدا أو (1) عوامل بتضيع هذا الكنز وهذه العوامل هو قسمها لنوعين خارجية وداخلية , 1- داخلية كالسوس والصدأ , 2- خارجية يعنى واحد ييجى ويخطف اللى أنت كنزته أو السارق , طيب السبب التانى أنك ما تكنزش على الأرض ليه ؟ (2) لأنه حيث يكون كنزك يكون قلبك , فى عدد 21 التالى , لما أى واحد فينا بيروح يشترى أى حاجة عربية أو ملابس ...الخ , فمن ضمن الحاجات اللى بيحرص عليها جدا أنه يشوف الحاجة دى حاتعيش معاه قد أيه ! يعنى تروح تشترى بدلة طيب البدلة دى من نوعية جيدة تقدر تعيش معايا كثيرا أو تشترى فستان وهل الفستان دهك ويس ويقدر يستحمل ويعيش معايا كثيرا , وتروح تشترى عربية , هل العربية دى تقدر تعيش كثيرا وأستعملها كثيرا , فإذا كان الإنسان بيحرص لما يقتنى شىء أن هذا الشىء يدوم معاه وقت كبير, فكم وكم الإنسان اللى بيكنز لحياته ككل وليست حياته على الأرض فقط ولكن حياته الأبدية أيضا , وهنا بيحدد السيد المسيح ملكوت السموات وموقفه من المادة , وموقف الإنسان من المادة بصفة عامة , فالسيد المسيح لا يرفض المادة أو المال فى حد ذاته لكن بيرفض محبة المادة وبولس الرسول لم يقل المال أصل كل الشرور بل قال محبة المال هى أصل لكل الشرور وفى فرق كبير جدا بين الأثنين , صدقونى فى لذة بيشعر بيها الإنسان بوجه عام فى عد الفلوس ! يعنى أى حد فينا يمسك فلوس أيا أن كان عنده لذة فى أنه يعد الفلوس , وأذكر قصة عن أحد الخدام اللى كان بيجمع فلوس للفقراء فلاحظ على نفسه أنه كل ما بيجيبوا ليه فلوس ويعد بيبقى مبسوط لأنه بيعد كثيرا بالرغم من أن الفلوس مش بتاعته لكن العد فى حد ذاته يعطى لذة , فقرر من وقتها أنه لن يعد ولا مليم ولو حاتيجى فلوس للفقراء يضعها فى الخزانة ولا يعرف هى قد أيه لأنه شعر قد أيه ممكن الفلوس ومحبتها تغرى الإنسان حتى ولو ماكانتش ليه يعنى لذة فى عد الفلوس , يبقى محبة المال هى الأصل لكل الشرور وعلشان كده إقتناء المال أو المادة ليس خطية فى حد ذاته ولكن محبة الإقتناء وحانشوف تفاصيلها دلوقتى هى اللى بتبقى صعبة , وعلشان كده لما بيقول لك لا تكنز كنوز على الأرض وما يكونش ده هدفك النهائى أنك تحوش فى الأرض وخلاص لكن أجعل عندك إجتهاد ورغبة ملحة أنك تكنز فى السماء أكثر من أنك تكنز على الأرض وأهم من أنك تكنز على الأرض , سامحونى فى مرات كثيرة الإنسان الحتة دى بتكون ضايعة من ذهنه , يعنى مثلا عارف إن الصلاة بتبتدى الساعة ستة يقوم يقول لك أستنى لما يخلصوا صلاة وييجى فى نصف الصلاة , طيب أنت فى النص جيت أو فى الآخر جيت طيب ليه جيت ؟ فتجد الإجابة علشان برده أهو نسمع لنا كلمتين ينفعونا ,الله نسمع لينا كلمتين ينفعونا طيب أيه الأمر الخطير اللى كنت مشغول بيه وأخرك عن الميعاد الروحى ؟ كنت بتحل مثلا مشكلة الأمم المتحدة !, ما هو أحنا لو فكرنا واقعيا بيننا وبين بعض لما ييجى واحد فى نصف الإجتماع أو فى آخر الإجتماع طيب أيه اللى منعك أنك تيجى وتحضر , ما هو الهدف أو الكنز والإنسان مش عارف هو عايز  يجمع تحت أو عايز يجمع فوق , لكن السيد المسيح بيضع لنا هنا الأساس فى المادة بالذات أنه إجعل المادة وسيلة تعيش بيها ولكن ليست هدف فى حد ذاتها , وأن المال ده شىء تتمتع بيه لكن مش هو اللى يتمتع بيك , المال تستخدمه ولكن مش هو اللى يستخدمك , والمادة أنت تستعملها ومش هى اللى تستعملك , وأذا كان منحنا الله المال والغنى للتمتع علشان أحنا اللى نتمتع بيها مش هى اللى تتمتع بينا , هنا الخطأ فى الممارسة إن الإنسان يستعبد لحب المال ولطلب المال بإستمرار , بيحذرنا السيد المسيح من الكنز اللى على الأرض أنه مش حا يقدر يدوم نتيجة العوامل الداخلية اللى جواه وفى سوس بيأكله لأنه زمان الناس لما كانت تيجى تحوش ماكانش عندها بنوك لكن يا إما يحوش فى عقارات أو يحوش فى غلال أو فى ملابس وكانت الملابس غالية جدا وليها ثمن مرتفع جدا وشفنا لما عخان بن كرمى لما حب يسرق سرق ملابس أو رداء شنعارى , فكل الحاجات دى كانت تيجيها العتة وتأكلها أو المعادن تصدى وتتآكل وهى عوامل داخلية فى نفس المادة , أو عوامل خارجية وييجى واحد ويلطشها ويسرقها بعد ما الإنسان حوشها وكومها وخزنها وكنزها ييجى حد تانى يأخذها مكانه , فربنا يسوع المسيح بيقول لك خذ بالك لا تجعل المسرات التى تكنزها فى حياتك , أن تكون مسرات من النوع الذى يبلى أو ينتهى كما يقول البعض نأكل ونشرب لأننا غدا نموت , يعنى وضعت مسرتك وكنزك فى أمور تبلى حا تبقى مسكين جدا أنك مش حاتقدر تأخذ حاجة معاك , أو لا تضع مسرتك فى شىء ممكن الزمن يمحو لذتها , ماهو فى واحد بيضع مسرته أو كنزه فى أنه يعيش حياة جنسية قبيحة ويتهيأ له أن دى ألذ وأجمل حاجة , والزمن حتى سيمحو لذة الحياة الجنسية كما قالت سارة أبعد فنائى يكون لى تنعم , أو أنسان بيضع كل مسرته فى لذات ممكن مع الوقت تفقد لذتها , حتى الفلوس بيجىء وقت الإنسان بيزهق منها , وبيزهق من المقتنيات وبيزهق من الجواهر بيزهق لأن الكنوز اللى على الأرض إما تبلى وتفنى وإما أنها تفقد لذتها أو مسرات ممكن أنها تتسرق منك وما تقدرش تحافظ عليها يعنى يعيش الإنسان بإستمرار مهدد , وفى كلمة حلوة قوى بتتقال عن الكنوز اللى بنجمعها , إن الإنسان يقعد يتعب علشان يجيب الفلوس وبعد ما يجيب الفلوس يتعب علشان يحافظ على الفلوس ويفضل قلقان لا الفلوس تضيع والا تقل والا البورصة يحصل فيها أيه أو سعر الفائدة , أو أسعار العملات يحصل فيها أيه , يعنى تعب لحد ما جاب الفلوس , وتعب وقلق وهو بيحافظ على الفلوس , وإذا أضطر يصرفها برده يتعب لأنها بتصعب عليه يعنى لو صرفها يصرفها بحزن وبتعب , ولذلك بيقول ليك السيد المسيح لا تكنز على الأرض لأنك لو كنزت على الأرض حا تفضل فى التعب وفى الهم وفى القلق وفى الخوف وفى الإحتياج , والحقيقة الكلام ده مش منطبق فقط على الفلوس بل هذا الكلام منطبق على كل مسرة أرضية فقط أنا بأكنزها لنفسى  , وأى شىء بنكنزه فى السماء ليه بعد أبدى لا يستطيع أن يبلى ولا أحد يستطيع أحد أن يسرقه ولا يفقد لذته ولا يفقد لمعانه , طيب أكنز ليا كنوز فى السماء إزاى؟ الأنبا أبرام كان بيقول عبارة لما أعطوه فلوس علشان يبنى مطرانية وبعد شوية لما جاءوا إليه قالوا ليه فين المطرانية اللى أنت بنيتها ؟ فقال ليهم أنا بنيتها فوق فى السماء لأنه راح ووزعها على الفقراء , فالكنز السماوى هو أعمال الرحمة اللى الإنسان بيصنعها لأخوه وده نوع من أنواع الكنز السماوى , وقد قال أحد الآباء أن هؤلاء الفقراء عبارة عن الشيالين اللى بيشيلوا أمتعتنا , يعنى ينقلوها من الأرض للسماء , أعمال الرحمة اللى الإنسان بيصنعها وأعمال الحب اللى الإنسان بيقدمها للبشرية بتطلع لفوق وتبنى فوق , وعلشان كده فى إنسان بيبنى فوق فى المدينة التى لها الأساسات التى خالقها وبارئها الله , وفى ناس بتبنى لتحت فقط , أو بأكنز فى السماء عن طريق قداستى أو نقاوتى أو طهارتى أوبرى , فشخصيتى لما تتقدس أو تتطهر ولما تتنقى فهذا كنز سماوى لأن ربنا بيشوف كده أنت عشت بالطهارة وبالحب وبالنقاوة وعشت بالإتضاع وعشت بالإحتمال وعشت بشخصية ممتازة , وهذه الشخصية لا يمكن أنها تفنى أو تبلى فى الأرض وعلشان كده الشخصية دى تطلع عنده فوق فى السماء , فأنت كنزت بسيرتك المقدسة وبحياتك المقدسة كنز فى السماء , وعلشان كده على قد الإنسان بيهتم بخلاص نفسه وبأبديته , وعلى قد ما الإنسان بتبقى عينيه مفتوحة على السماء على قد ما يبقى ليه ميراث وكنز فى السماء موجود , لكن واحد السماء بالنسبة له موضوع ثانوى أو موضوع نتكلم فيه وخلاص أهو دردشة و ما هواش حياة وعينيه مش مفتوحة على السماء , حايكنز كل حياته على الأرض وبعدين فوق سيجد أنه مش قادر يأخذ حاجة منها خالص , وكل مسراته على الأرض قد بليت وفقدت لذتها أو أنها أتسرقت منه وعلشان كده التعبير اللطيف اللى بيقوله ربنا "أكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء" , فالكنوز اللى على الأرض ممكن واحد يكنز ليا بمعنى أن ممكن أبويا يعمل لى كنز ويورثهولى وأطلع غنى بالوراثة وعندى قرشين وعربية وفيلا وما أعرفش أيه وأيه وأيه لأنه ممكن كنز الأرض يتورث , لكن كنز السماء محدش يقدر يكنز لغيره وكل واحد لازم يكنز لنفسه , يعنى لا أب ينفع ولا أم ولا خال ولا عم ولا جد , يعنى كل واحد لازم يكنز لنفسه كنز فوق فى السماء , وعلشان كده أحنا بنخسر اللى بنحتفظ بيه أو الشىء اللى أحنا متمسكين بيه على الأرض حانخسره لكن بنربح ما ننفقه من أجل السماء , لكن لو شىء أنا خسرته وأنفقته من أجل السماء فأنا حأربحه , والسؤال الآن ماذا أعددت للحياة الأبدية ؟ أو أيه اللى أنا قدمته لخلاصى وحياتى السماوية ؟ فأنا كل اللى بأعمله حياه أرضية يعنى ذاكرت ودخلت الكلية وأخذت ماجيستير أو دكتوراة وكونت فلوس وكونت أسرة وعملت , طيب وبعدين أيه اللى أنا أنفقته من أجل حياتى السماوية , ده حتى يارب الممارسات الروحية اللى أحنا بنعملها , بنعملها علشان ترييح ضميرنا وعلشان تمجيد ذواتنا , موضوع السماء بالنسبة لى أيه؟
21*  21لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُ يَكُونُ كَنْزُكَ هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ قَلْبُكَ أَيْضاً. وبعدين هنا بيضع السيد المسيح السبب التانى , يعنى لو أنت كنزك موجود فى الأرض وكل اللى جمعته موجود فى الأرض حاتفضل طول عمرك فى الأرض , ولكن لو كنزك فوق فى السماء قلبك حايكون فوق فى السماء ولو أنت ليك إهتمامات سماوية وليك رغبات سماوية وإشتياقات سماوية فحيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك , يعنى مثلا نجد المليونير عامل ثروته فى مصر مثلا حتى لو سافر أمريكا فعقله ومخه كله فى مصر , يعنى حيث يكون كنزك يكون هناك قلبك , ولكى نعرف خطورة المال والمادة , الواحد بيشوف حتى يارب الكنيسة وحتى يا رب الرهبان بقوا بيكنزوا ! وعندهم مخازن أيه وأيه وفى بنوك أيه وأيه , وده مش منظر الكنيسة الأولى , لأن الكنيسة بقى فيها مخازن وكنوز , والأديرة دلوقتى مفيش دير فقير , والأديرة عندها أرصدة , والواحد تخيل لو الكنيسة دى أو الأديرة دى أخرجت الفلوس اللى عندها ووزعتها على الفقراء , ما كانش يبقى فى حال واحد تعبان , لكن مع الأسف حتى الإنسان الروحى أتعلم أن هو يكنز , أنا بأقول لكم الفلوس فيها لذة فى عدها وأن الرصسد يزيد بإستمرار بالرغم من أن السيد المسيح قال ماتكنزوش وما تحوشوش , لكن مين بيسمع ويعمل بكلامك يارب , وقد أيه عددهم ؟لأن العدد ده هو اللى حايكون فى السماء والباقى مشكوك فى أمرهم. 
22*و23*22سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ،فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً، 23وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً، فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ! بتنظر إزاى أو عينك شكلها أيه؟ العين هى الأتفتاح على العالم الخارجى وكل العالم اللى حواليا ده ما بشوفهوش إلا بواسطة عينيا , وفى عين بسيطة وفى عين معقدة أو مركبة ! , فالعين البسيطة تنظر للحاجة تلاقيها واحد , ولكن العين الأخرى تنظر للحاجة تلاقيها أثنين أو عين مزدوجة , فالعين البسيطة عين صافية وبتشوف الأمور ببساطة , لكن العين الشريرة لا تنظر للأمور ببساطة , وعلشان كده العين مش مقصود بيها عينينا دى فقط لكن المقصود بيها قلوبنا وأفكارنا ونياتنا وأهدافنا ومشاعرنا , ففى واحد حياته بسيطة وفى واحد حياته مركبة وشريرة , يعنى بينظر بنظرة مزدوجة , وفى بستان الرهبان فى قصة لطيفة قوى بتورينا أزاى الناس بتنظر للحدث الواحد بنظرات مختلفة والقصة بتقول أن فى ثلاثة كانوا ماشيين وشافوا راهب ماشى لوحده ,فأول واحد فكر وقال آه طيب ده ماشى لوحده ليه وده أكيد رايح يعمل عمل شرير وشهوانى وعلشان كده مش واخد حد معاه وماشى لوحده , وواحد تانى قال آه ده ماشى لوحده علشان متكبر لأنه أنانى ومش عايز يشرك حد معاه أو يمشى مع حد , والأخير قال آه ده ماشى لوحده لأنه بياخد خلوة مع ربنا , بالرغم من أن الإنسان اللى قدامهم ماعملش حاجة لكن مجرد أنهم شافوا ! وكل واحد كانت ليه نظرة مختلفة للحدث , وكل واحد بينظر حسب نيته وحسب فكره وحسب هدفه , فلو أنا أنسان شهوانى حأفكر فى الآخرين بطريقة شهوانية ولو أنا أنسان أنانى حأفكر فى الآخرين بطريقة أنانية ولو أنا أنسان روحانى حأفكر فى الآخرين بطريقة روحية , وكلمة العين البسيطة فى الأصل اليونانى ترجمتها عين سخية ,وكلمة سخية يعنى تعطى وعطاء سخى فى أحكامها وفى أفعالها , ففى واحد سخى فى حكمه على الآخرين ويحكم عليهم بسخاء وبحب وبعطاء وفى واحد تانى بيحكم على الآخرين بتقطير وبإحتقار وبإزدراء , وفى عين مظلمة وده اللى بيحظر منها السيد المسيح وبيقول لو كانت عينك مظلمة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما ولكن لو عينك بسيطة جسدك كله يكون نيرا مستنارا وفيه إنارة روحية لنظرتنا للأمور , ولكن العين المظلمة هى العين التى تنظر بتعصب وتحيز , فالإنسان المتعصب لشخصه ولإراءه ولذاته ولمبادئه أو لأشخاص أو لمبادىء معينة فهو عينه مظلمة ولا يستطيع أن يرى غير كده , والأنسان اللى بيغير وبيحسد هو أيضا عينه مظلمة لأنه بيحقد على غيره وأشمعنى فلان عنده وفلان أخذ وفلان سوى وفلان وضعه كذا , العين المظلمة عين حسودة وهى عين بتغير من الآخرين وهى أيضا عين متعصبة لذاتها , وهى عين مغرورة ومشكلة العين المغرورة أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يشوف نفسه صح أو على حقيقتها , وأيضا هى عين مزدوجة لأنه غير قادر يشوف نفسه وغير قادر أنه يشوف الآخرين على حقيقتهم , وهو شايف نفسه أحسن من حقيقتها وشايف غيره أوحش من حقيقتهم بإستمرار وهو ده الإنسان أو العين المغرورة , لكن العين البسيطة هى العين اللى تقدر تنظر نظرة نقية بنية نقية لكل الأمور الموجودة ولكل الأشخاص , وعلشان كده على حسب ما بتنظر على حسب ما بينطبع داخلك الإحساس , فإذا كانت العين شهوانية فالجسد كله يصير شهوانى , وإذا كانت العين متكبرة فالجسد كله يصير متكبر , وإذا كانت العين روحية يصير الجسد كله روحانى , وبعدين السيد المسيح بيقول آية صعبة قوى "فإذا كان النور الذى فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون" يعنى النور اللى جواك صار ظلام طيب لما تدخل فى عمق الظلام الحقيقى أو فى الجحيم والظلمة الخارجية وده اللى قاله رب المجد على الشرير أطرحوه فى الظلمة الخارجية,فالظلام كم وكم يكون. 
24* 24«لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْدِمَ سَيِّدَيْنِ، لأَنَّهُ إِمَّا أَنْ يُبْغِضَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيُحِبَّ الآخَرَ، أَوْ يُلاَزِمَ الْوَاحِدَ وَيَحْتَقِرَ الآخَرَ. لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَخْدِمُوا اللَّهَ وَالْمَالَ. ما يقدرش الواحد يخدم إثنين وخصوصا الله والمال أو المادة , لأن الأثنين متعارضين ومتضادين مع بعض , فالله لا يتفق مع المادة , وعلشان ترضى الله مش حا تقدر ترضى المادة , وعلشان ترضى المادة مش حاتقدر ترضى الله , وفى أوقات كثيرة جدا السيد المسيح قال فى طريقين ومفيش ثالث 1- إما أن تحب الواحد وتحتقر الآخر يعنى تحب ربنا وتمشى تبع ربنا أو2-إما تحب المادة وتخضع للمادة وقوانينها , لكن مفيش طريق وسط أو طريق ثالث , وناخد بالنا كويس أن أحنا دايما بنحاول نخترع الطريق الثالث أو الطريق الوسط , ونقول طريق المادة والعالم ده اللى ماشى فيه الناس الخطاة , وطريق ربنا اللى هو الطاعة الكاملة لله ده طريق الرهبان والقساوسة والخدام لكن أحنا ولا دول ولا دول , الحقيقة لأ هو أن ما كنتش منحاز لله فأنت تلقائيا منحاز للمادة ومفيش حاجة أسمها الأثنين , فإختراعنا لطريق ثالث مالوش وجود فإما منحاز لله وإما منحاز للمادة وعلشان كده كل واحد لازم يحدد , ربنا هو أحتياجى والا المادة هى إحتياجى , وأرجع وأقول أن ماهواش بالكلام , فلو وقت ربنا من 6 إلى 8 مثلا فأيه الحدث الخطير اللى عطلك إنك ما تيجيش وقت ربنا من الأول وأيه الإهتمام الجبار , ويقول الإنسان نروح الإجتماع من نصه , الحقيقة ما ينفعش فإما الله بوضوح أو إما المادة بوضوح , ايه اللى بيعطلنا أننا نطيع الله طاعة كاملة والكلام ده منطبق بصفة عامة فى حياتنا , إما الله كامل أو إما العالم كامل , وهو قال على لسان إيليا فى سفر الملوك الأول 18: 21 21فَتَقَدَّمَ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْنِ؟ إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ». فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ الشَّعْبُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. يعنى طريق فى النص مفيش , وما تحاولش تخدع نفسك أن فى طريق وسط أو كلمة خير الأمور الوسط , الحقيقة مفييييييييش , ونشوف حتى رب المجد كان دقيق جدا فى تعبيره إما يحب الواحد ولم يقل أو يبغض الآخر لكن قال أو يحتقر الآخر, لأنه عارف أن الإنسان مش حايقدر يبغض ربنا ولا حايقدر يبغض المادة , لأننا عايزين نحب ربنا ونحب المادة , ولذلك رب المجد أستخدم كلمة أخرى وهى كلمة يحتقر الآخر , يعنى هو إنك حا تكرم واحد وتستهين بالآخر , يا إما تكرم الله وتستهين بالمادة , أو حاتكرم المادة وتستهين بالله , وربنا عارف أنك مش حاتقول وتبغض الله لكن عارف أنك ممكن تحتقر الله , ورب المجد قال ما تقدرش تطاوع أثنين وما تقدرش تمشى مع الأثنين وحاييجى وقت لازم فيه تختار إما الله أو إما المادة , ولم يقصد الله أن يعلمنا أن العالم تافه وأنه ليست له قيمة , لكن عايز يقول أن خضوعك للعالم هو الخطر لأن العالم وجد لكى تتمتع بيه وتخضعه لك وليس هو الذى يخضعك له ويصل لدرجة أنه يستعبدك ويستعملك , وعلشان كده فى تعبير لطيف قوى وهو " أنا أخدم الله ولكن العالم يخدمنى" , يا ترى مين اللى يقدر يحقق الجملة دى فى حياته ؟ مين يكون سيد العالم ولا يخدمه ويكون خادما لله فقط ؟ يعنى لو قدرت توصل للنقطة دى أنك تخدم الله وأنت سيدا للعالم والعالم يخدمك لأن الله لما خلق العالم , خلقه علشان يخدمك  ومش من أجل أنك أنت تخدمه , ولذلك أهمية العالم ليست فى ذاته لأن العالم يمضى ويزول , ولكن أهمية العالم فيما يؤدى إليه العالم أو فيما بعد العالم , فالعالم ده ممكن يؤدى بيك إلى الحياة الأبدية وممكن يؤدى بيك إلى جهنم , وعلشان كده العالم إذا كانوا بيقولوا مش فترة أختبار لكن هو فترة تهيئة وإعداد للنفس لتهرب من جهنم , أنت تخدم ربنا والمادة هى التى تخدمك , وعلشان كده المكان ما هى نظرة المسيجية للمادة أو للعالم ؟, يعنى أحنا نظرتنا أيه للمادة والمقتنيات المادية ؟ هما نظرتين :1- لازم نعرف أن كل الأشياء مصدرها الله , يعنى المادة كلها هى من ربنا والمادة فى حد ذاتها مش شر "للرب الأرض وملؤها وجميع الساكنين فيها"وده ملك الله وأعطاهولى علشان أستخدمه وربنا جعلنى وكيل عليه , 2- لازم نعرف أن الناس أهم من الأشياء المادية , لأنك ياما فى أوقات كثيرة بتدوس على غيرك وعلى ناس تانية علشان تحصل على المادة , يعنى يسرقوا من بعض ويتهموا بعض ويدوسوا على بعض علشان يقدروا يحصلوا على المادة , فالإنسان المسيح لازم يعرف كويس إن الإنسان أهم من المادة وإن الثروة أو المقتنيات المادية دى شىء ثانوى فى حياة الإنسان وليست هى شىء أساسى ورئيسى لأنه يوم ما يتحول الأنسان أنه يشعر بأنه شىء أساسى ورئيسى ففى نفس الوقت يبتدى يشعر بحاجتين غلط (1) أن ممكن يشترى كل حاجة بالفلوس أو بفلوسه وممكن يشترى كل متعة وكل سعادة وكل لذة بفلوسه , (2) أنه ممكن يتخلص من كل موقف بفلوسه ويتخلص من كل عقاب بفلوسه بالرشوة يعنى أو بمعنى آخر ممكن يشترى كل حاجة بالفلوس , يعنى سعادته وخلاصه! ودى أخطر حاجة إن الإنسان يشعر أن سعادته وخلاصه مرتبطة بالمادة وليست مرتبطة بالله , أو إن الإنسان لا يستمد سعادته من ربنا ولكن يستمد سعادته من المادة , والإنسان لا يستمد طريق خلاصه من ربنا ولكن يستمد طريق خلاصه من المادة , ويقول بقرشين تمشى كل حاجة! , وعلشان كده خطورة الآية "لا تقدرون أن تخدموا الله والمال" وأن مش ممكن أن ربنا يكون مصدر سعادتك وطريق خلاصك وفى نفس الوقت المادة هى مصدر سعادتك وطريق خلاصك , فالله سعادته وخلاصه بطريقة تختلف عن سعادة وخلاص المادة بالطريقة الأخرى , وعلشان كده مهم جدا بالنسبة للمادة أن الإنسان يسأل نفسه سؤالين , وأنت بتعيش فى العالم وبتقتنى هذه المادة 1- كيف تقتنى المادة؟وده سؤال مهم جدا كيفية حصولك على المادة بأمانة وبنقاوة وبطهارة أو بطرق غير مشروعة ؟ يعنى كيفية جلب المادة ليك ؟ ,2- كيف تنفق المادة؟ ,وهو ده السؤال المهم أيضا اللى لازم يجاوب عليه الإنسان, لأن فى واحد ما بينفقش خالص بخيل ويقعد يجمع يجمع وما بيصرفش , وفى واحد تانى بيصرف المادة بطريقة أنانية يعنى كل طريقة صرفه" علشانى أنا وليا أنا ولمتعتى أنا ولخلاصى أنا ولشهوتى أنا ", وفى واحد تالت بيصرف المادة بطريقة شريرة أنه يفسد نفسه ويفسد اللى حواليه , يعنى يرشى ويعطى للشر ويدور على شراء الشر وخراب البيوت, وفى واحد رابع بيصرفها بطريقة تسعده وتسعد اللى حواليه وتفرحه وتفرح الناس اللى حواليه و دى أى حد ممكن يعملها , وعلشان تكون كريم مش متطلب منك مال كثير ففى فقير كريم وفى غنى بخيل جدا , وفى فقير يقدر يسعد نفسه واللى حواليه , وفى غنى لا قادر يسعد نفسه ولا قادر يسعد اللى حواليه , تتوقف على كيف تصرف المادة؟ وبعدين رب المجد يبتدى يكمل ويقول لهم :
25*25لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَهْتَمُّوا لِحَيَاتِكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَبِمَا تَشْرَبُونَ، وَلاَ لأَجْسَادِكُمْ بِمَا تَلْبَسُونَ. أَلَيْسَتِ الْحَيَاةُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ، وَالْجَسَدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ اللِّبَاسِ؟  أصل الناس ممكن تسمع كلام الملكوت وتبتدى تقلق بقى وتقول طيب كده أحنا حانحتاج ومش حانلاقى فلوس وحاتبقى حياتنا كلها للسماء طيب وبعدين إحتياجتنا دى حانعمل فيها أيه يعنى يبتدى موضوع الهم والقلق وهو موضوع من الموضوعات الخطيرة جدا اللى بتتعب الإنسان قوى , وبنشوف السيد المسيح وحلاوته أنه لا يترك إنسان الملكوت عاجز أو ناقص فى أى شىء لكن رب المجد بيكشف ليه كل حاجة ويعطيه طريق مفتوح لكل حاجة ,وأنسان الملكوت بيسلك بعين بسيطة وعينيه دايما مفتوحة على الملكوت ونظرة أنسان الملكوت أنه يخدم الله والمادة تخدمه هو شخصيا , لكن أيه رد السيد المسيح على الهم والخوف والقلق والإنزعاج , وفى قلق من الماضى وقلق على المستقبل وفى هم فى الحاضر وكيف يرد الإنسان على كل هذه الأشياْءويتعامل مع موضوع الهم والقلق ده اللى حانكمله فى الجزء التالى . 
والى اللقاء مع الجزء الثانى من تأملات وقراءات فى الأسبوع الأول من الصيام الكبيرأحد الكنوز, راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------



## fikry (25 فبراير 2014)

كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين


----------

